# Lyft Mentoring blows



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

Was activated as a Lyft mentor and the cancellation rate is 100% so far 5 for 5. What a complete waste of time.


----------



## dugknight (Sep 22, 2014)

I just met my mentor Alan Monday. He was great, really helpful, and I can tell why he's good at being a driver for Lyft. Too bad not everybody has the same experience.


----------



## buster11xx (Aug 13, 2014)

Swed said:


> Was activated as a Lyft mentor and the cancellation rate is 100% so far 5 for 5. What a complete waste of time.


I now always call the person who wants to be mentored to make sure before I take the time to go off line and realize they are not on the way to me. Most do get cancelled. They do not realize they are calling for a mentor most of the time. I have had a few that I have done. With that being said, I am really scared of the new driver quality. I am guessing it is a force of the new rates.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Swed said:


> Was activated as a Lyft mentor and the cancellation rate is 100% so far 5 for 5. What a complete waste of time.


Your picture intimidates them.
Instructional video shows a little asian woman as mentor, and here is a fat guy smiling like Ted Kaczynski


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

buster11xx said:


> I now always call the person who wants to be mentored to make sure before I take the time to go off line and realize they are not on the way to me. Most do get cancelled. They do not realize they are calling for a mentor most of the time. I have had a few that I have done. With that being said, I am really scared of the new driver quality. I am guessing it is a force of the new rates.


Ill do that next time, thanks.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Swed said:


> Was activated as a Lyft mentor and the cancellation rate is 100% so far 5 for 5. What a complete waste of time.


Is it possible that those drivers want a mentor they prearranged, but lyft sent you instead?
I will need to do a mentor session some day too, but I'm concerned that some cheerful lift mentor will find me not entrainining enough to be a lyft driver.
What are your views on that? Who would you fail?


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> Your picture intimidates them.
> Instructional video shows a little asian woman as mentor, and here is a fat guy smiling like Ted Kaczynski


Fat guy? You are tgeonewith the elephant avata


grUBBER said:


> Is it possible that those drivers want a mentor they prearranged, but lyft sent you instead?
> I will need to do a mentor session some day too, but I'm concerned that some cheerful lift mentor will find me not entrainining enough to be a lyft driver.
> What are your views on that? Who would you fail?


At this point if you show up Ill pass you!!

If you speak English and dont act like a serial killer I think you would pass. It is a very casual process.


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

Uberbomber Ted kazinski


----------



## MarkFLL (Oct 2, 2014)

I've signed up for Lyft and was approved the other day. I've been notified by email how to do it from the app which is ok. But then I get a text from someone who is a mentor in Miami. I live 35 mile to the north in Fort Lauderdale. He also called me the other day to try and explain things. But he had to hang up real quick to respond to a "ping". So, I'm not sure how to go about this. He texted today and I haven't responded yet. When I'm ready, should I try the wheel first in the app and try and get someone closer. Or should I drive to his home turf in Miami to do it? Seems odd to do a 70 mile round trip for this. Is it normal? The training video made it seem like you meet somewhere locally.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

MarkFLL said:


> I've signed up for Lyft and was approved the other day. I've been notified by email how to do it from the app which is ok. But then I get a text from someone who is a mentor in Miami. I live 35 mile to the north in Fort Lauderdale. He also called me the other day to try and explain things. But he had to hang up real quick to respond to a "ping". So, I'm not sure how to go about this. He texted today and I haven't responded yet. When I'm ready, should I try the wheel first in the app and try and get someone closer. Or should I drive to his home turf in Miami to do it? Seems odd to do a 70 mile round trip for this. Is it normal? The training video made it seem like you meet somewhere locally.


You can try just doing it with the app and hopefully get someone closer.

The guy texting and calling you is a Recruiter, not just a regular Mentor. He is going to get $20.00 no matter who does your Mentor session. He wants you to drive 35 miles so he can also get the $35.00 Mentor fee on top of his $20.00


----------



## MarkFLL (Oct 2, 2014)

Yeah, I heard they get $35.00 for each mentor drive. I'd rather see it go to someone locally. Not to mention waste a 70 mile round trip.


----------

